# Early UltraShift problem fix. Where are the threads?



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Some time ago I remember reading about early UltraShift levers, specifically the right I think, had problems with very soft shifting. I recall that Campy eventually admitted that there were problems but my searches can't find this thread.

If anyone could point me to the discussion and the solution, I would appreciate it. I got some NOS Veloce UltraShift levers and I need the fix.


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I discussed it in detail in several threads. summary is here but you may need to be a member to see the pics. It also has a couple of links back to RBR.

http://campyonly.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=2032

The bad news is that the repair kit only seems to have been issued once in early 2010 and is now unobtainable - though you can always try.

even without the kit there are a couple of things you can check:

1. that both tiny balls & springs are in place. (take apart carefully on a tray).

2. that there is no interference between the cable end and inside of the housing.

good luck


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*info....*

2009 10 speed shifters have indexing discs with entirely different detents than 11 speed. Replacing the index disc would solve the soft-click problem, but the disc is not sold separately. Campy published a spare parts list with individual part numbers only briefly. Now the only way to get firmer clicks is to buy a major assembly. 

The firmer clicking 10 speed ultrashift levers were only made for one year (2010). Current 10 speed shifters are all the limited function powershift model. You would have to buy part number EC-CE110 or EC-CE100 to fix the shifters. See page 44 of the PDF linked below.

http://www.campagnolo.com/repository/documenti/en/Spares10-A-010909.pdf

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=154068&highlight=inside+2009+ergopower


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Much thanks guys. That was exactly the stuff I was looking for. I am afraid that the dealer I got the bike from, in March of this year, is not going to be pleased when I tell him I expect him to provide replacement parts or a replacement shifter. Fortunately for me, he will have to deal with Campy as there is no way I consider this not defective.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*well...*

The soft clicks are not a defect and Campy will not provide parts to fix something that is not defective. Campy changed the design for 2010 due to complaints from users.

I used my 2009 shifters for a whole season and never had a problem with the soft clicks, although they did take some getting used to. There is so much difference in the amount of finger lever travel required to shift 1, 2 or 3 cogs, that it's hard to screw it up. Once in awhile, I'd get lazy and not push the lever quite far enough to make a 1-cog shift, but the others were never a problem.


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

C-40 said:


> ..... and not push the lever quite far enough to make a 1-cog shift, but the others were never a problem.


That is exactly the problem I have. Funny how a flood of user complaints concerning something that works poorly is not considered a defect, however a repair kit comes out and future production is changed.

Oh well, as is often the case with Campy defects and rapidly increasing lack of parts, I'll just have to get used to it.


----------



## cathyandrob (Jun 15, 2006)

*I have them too*

and after using them for a while I quite like the soft shifting. It's smooth and nice, quiet and fats, all I could want. Just a bit easy to overshift, so to down shift I touch my right index finger high up on the shift lever and give it a nudge. (from the hoods that is)

I also have 11s Ultrashift and 8 speed, both of which have hard clicks. They are different from the '09 10s, but not better in my opinion.

I also have 2011 10s powershift Veloce and I think that's good too.

But I'm probably in the minority from reading here, most seem to love the hard click lever.

Rob

PS: its obvious I don't race, right?


----------



## chas0039 (Jun 26, 2007)

Good news and better news. My bike shop was able to find the parts and they agreed that it was a defect so I am on my way to a fix.


----------

